# Painted Broadbill from Sword caught last year



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Earlier this year I commissioned Dan Matthews to paint bill from swordfish I caught last year. Check it out!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's bad a$$ excellent idea


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wont lie, thats one of the sickest things Ive ever seen fish art related! If I ever get a big broadbill Im going to have to call that guy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

That's awsome !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe that's the best painted broadbill sword ive seen . That is truley bad a$$ . I'm so jealous!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That is SICK! One of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

THAT is cool!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Jlawrence (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dang,..That looks great!!!


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

that work should be treasured for sure..Well done


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

That turned out awesome! Dan Mathews is a hell of an artist. He puts incredible detail into the bills he does. That one is going to look great on display.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, I'd love to have one of those hanging on the wall in my house!! Incredible art right there! Thanks for posting! After curing the bill, what was done to it to make it so smooth and white? Bleached and then sealed? Love it


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What sort of price range does something like that run you?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice that man is talented


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

bigtallluke said:


> Wow, I'd love to have one of those hanging on the wall in my house!! Incredible art right there! Thanks for posting! After curing the bill, what was done to it to make it so smooth and white? Bleached and then sealed? Love it


 
bleach is bad for bone. I imagine he peroxide washes it, before sealing.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I initially hung the bill from the dock and let it sit in the water for about two weeks. Marine organisms will really clean the bill. After that I let it sit in the sun for a few days. I know that Dan Matthews further cured and treated the bill. Not sure how he does this. As for the price, I would contact him and let him quote you directly. You'll be surprised. He has a website with completed bills offered for immediate sell.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Beautiful Work*

I have seen many swords done over the years and they were all from new england. working on the water the swords landed were carved on by the men in the smoke shacks and as good as they looked they didn't have the polished look. that picture here is very nice and i have never seen that type of work before. if dan's number or website address is put on here he might get some calls. hopefully someone who knows him will do that. good job dan


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

A few of you asked for Dan's contact info:

www.MathewsArt.net
www.Bona-afide.com

Keith


----------

